# Precista/cwc G10s



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Received a nice Precista G10 (dates to 1985) this morning â€" also got a CWC on the way from Ditchdigger. The Precista came on a 18mm black NATO but the lugs are actually 20mm. I think that this is the way they were normally issued but why the 18mm strap?

Also (just to save me looking it up) what was the standard issue strap for the G10s?

Is there any real difference between the Precista and the CWC and were these issued to different parts of the armed forces?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No difference except that Precista won the contract to suppy at that time I suppose , same specs though...

The G10 is 19mm lugs.......


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

jasonm said:


> No difference except that Precista won the contract to suppy at that time I suppose , same specs though...
> 
> The G10 is 19mm lugs.......


Just checked....19mm it is.....


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

looks good on a 19mm bund

or a 20mm nato [18mm leaves a gap]


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Agreed - the 18mm leaves a gap but the 20mm is slightly big...

Why did the MOD make then with 19mm lugs instaead of 18m or 2omm?

Also what's the concensus - what do you wear yours on - 18mm or 20 mm?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's a british spec and a throw back to imperial measurements

19mm = 3/4 of an inch


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I was lucky, when I got this 18mm Nato from Roy it turned out to be 19mm instead


















Roy told me that it should have been 18mm but it had been made slightly too wide, thankfully


----------

